# [OT] Vernetzung 2 gegenüberliegender Häuser

## thrashed

Hallo liebes gentoo forum, ich poste das mal hier weil ich denke das hier die kompetentesten Leute anwesend sind  :Very Happy: 

Wie vernetzt man 2 gegenüberliegende Häuser am besten? ca 100 Meter Luftlinie? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es den überhaupt? Auf was muss man aufpassen? Zwischen den 2 Häusern werden regelmäßig Daten von durschnittlich 40MB ausgetauscht. Ein Patchkabel verlegen ist wohl eher schlecht möglich, bzw. wahrscheinlich gar nicht erlaubt oder? Wie sieht es mit WLAN aus, braucht man da Funklizenzen usw.? Was benötigt man an Hardware? Was wäre denn nicht die billigste aber dafür wirtschaftlichste Lösung?

danke schon einmal, lg

thrashed

----------

## sOuLjA

100 meter sind ja schon nicht so wenig, denke wenn man dann wlan benutzt dann braucht man schon was gutes, kenne mich da jetzt auch nicht so aus. War mal mit meinem cousin verkabelt per kabel aber das waren vielleicht 6-10 meter luftlinie, das hing dann einfach so rum und hat sich nie einer beschwert, drunter waren auch nur garagen

----------

## thrashed

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> 100 meter sind ja schon nicht so wenig, denke wenn man dann wlan benutzt dann braucht man schon was gutes, kenne mich da jetzt auch nicht so aus. War mal mit meinem cousin verkabelt per kabel aber das waren vielleicht 6-10 meter luftlinie, das hing dann einfach so rum und hat sich nie einer beschwert, drunter waren auch nur garagen

 

Nein das muss was offizielles sein, sind immerhin zwei ääääähm ich nenne es mal firmen die sich auf diese Art und weise Vernetzen wollen. Kabel ausm Fenster raus und beim Nachbar rein hatte ich auch schon paar mal,  aber das Ding sollte aufgebaut werden, funktionieren und für lange Zeit dort bleiben - und gut is  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also 100m sollten mit einer Richtantenne kein Problem darstellen. Die haben sogar mal in der C't diverse käuflich zu erwerbende Antennen mit selbstgebastelten getestet. Die Pringles-Chips-Dosen-Antenne war da nicht mal schlecht...

Vielleicht würde das für dein vorhaben ausreichen...

Google mal ein wenig. Falls du nichts darüber findest, kann ich ja mal im Archiv stöbern  :Wink: 

Soviel mir noch geblieben ist, ist es nur wichtig WLAN Geräte zu haben, bei denen man entweder die vorhandene Antenne auswechseln kann oder aber welche prinzipiell die Möglichkeit bieten, Antennen anzuschliessen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

Dabei ist es nur wichtig eine Sichtverbindung hinzubekommen. 

Dann könnte es sogar ohne Richtantenne gehen. Allerdings wird dann wohl die Übertragungsrate nicht besonder hoch sein bzw. recht störanfällig (Regen z.b.). Daher würde ich auch ne Richtantenne nehmen. Solche bekommst du schon für ca. 50  und ne eine mit >= 8 dBi Gewinn auf beiden Seiten sollte schon reichen.

Allerdings würde ich mir dann gerade bei ner Firmenverbindung Gedanken um die Sicherheit machen, denn auch Richtantennen haben nen Abstrahlkegel. 

Daher sollte es auf jedenfall WPA2 unterstützen und dann vielleicht das ganze noch mit nem VPN abdichten.

Ausserdem sollte man sich noch überlegen ob es nur ne Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung sein soll oder Netzwerk-zu-Netzwerk oder Punkt-zu-Netzwerk.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, reicht ne Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung aus, dann kannst du 2 WLAN Karten nehmen, sonst muss mindestens ein AccessPoint dabei sein. Bei Netzwerk-zu-Netzwerk sollten die 2 APs dann vom gleichen Hersteller sein.

----------

## 2u14

Schau mal hier :

http://www.vallstedt-networks.de/?Fotogalerien/Quad

der erste Treffer bei Google. Hab mir das Teil selber gebaut. Bei ca.150m war dann aber Schluss. Aber ich denke, wenn man sauber arbeitet und Sichtkontakt hat, sind auch weitere Entfernungen möglich. Bei mir hatte ich damals zwei D-link PCI Karten unter Windows.

Viel Erfolg

2u14

----------

## thrashed

Hmm ok ich werde mal detailierte.

Ich habe in jedem Haus an die 15 PC's. Zur Zeit haben die alle Ihr eigenes Netz, welches aber zu einen grossen Netz zusammengefasst werden soll. Sprich Authentifizierung, Druckerfreigaben usw.

Gibts denn noch andere Möglichkeiten ausser WLAN? Kann man von der Telekom auch ne Leitung legen lassen, oder was weiss ich ...

Trotz WPA2 und VPN und und, habe ich mit WLAN immer so 'n flaues Gefühl im Magen. Die haben keinen eigenen Admin oder so etwas. Wenn da mal was passiert, kommen die nur drauf wenn es schon zu spät ist  :Wink: 

Was brauche ich an Hardware und Software wenn ich das mit Richtfunk realisieren will? Sö ähnlich wie 2 Hardware VPN Router - einmal einstellen und gut is). Wie gesagt - am liebsten wären mir 2 Hardwaregeräte die man aufeinander einstellt und somit eine P2P Verbindung stehen hat. Aber nur 2 Accespoints werden die 100m nicht schaffen oder? 

Wie ist denn das mit Richtfunk? Da gibts doch bestimmt Auflagen oder Richtlinien die man zu erfüllen hat?

Ich danke euch für euere Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Du musst erst ab einer gewissen Sendeleistung etwas anmelden, diese wirst du aber mit handelsüblicher Hardware nicht erreichen.

Du musst darauf achten 2 APs zu nehmen die das auswechseln der Antennen erlauben. Dann kannst du auch Richtfunk verwenden. Ich persönlich finde LinkSys gut, insbeondere weil man da auch schön OpenWRT installieren kann. Damit kannst du dann sogar OpenVPN direkt auf dem Router installieren.

Was ich empfehlen würde: 2 Linux-Rechner als Gateways mit OpenVPN drauf, an beiden entweder eine WLAN Karte per Ad-Hoc oder nen AP. (Einfacher ist wohl AdHoc, denn die PCI-Karten haben sogut wie alle ne Antenne zum Schrauben). Dann die WLAN Verbindung erstellen, OpenVPN installieren, Routing überlegen und los gehts. 

Und zum Thema Sicherheit: Wenn du auf den Gateways nur OpenVPN Traffic erlaubst, kann selbst wenn jemand den WPA Schlüssel geknackt hat, niemand was damit anfangen. Denn wenn er sich Verbindet ist es egal, er kommt nicht rein, und wenn er die Daten snifft wird er wohl mehrere hundert Jahre brauchen um diese zu decodieren...

Also wird das (ohne die Rechner) ca. um die 200  kosten (2 Karten plus 2 Antennen). 

Aber du hast noch nicht gesagt ob Sichtverbindung herrscht.

----------

## thrashed

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Du musst erst ab einer gewissen Sendeleistung etwas anmelden, diese wirst du aber mit handelsüblicher Hardware nicht erreichen.
> 
> Du musst darauf achten 2 APs zu nehmen die das auswechseln der Antennen erlauben. Dann kannst du auch Richtfunk verwenden. Ich persönlich finde LinkSys gut, insbeondere weil man da auch schön OpenWRT installieren kann. Damit kannst du dann sogar OpenVPN direkt auf dem Router installieren.
> 
> Was ich empfehlen würde: 2 Linux-Rechner als Gateways mit OpenVPN drauf, an beiden entweder eine WLAN Karte per Ad-Hoc oder nen AP. (Einfacher ist wohl AdHoc, denn die PCI-Karten haben sogut wie alle ne Antenne zum Schrauben). Dann die WLAN Verbindung erstellen, OpenVPN installieren, Routing überlegen und los gehts. 
> ...

 

danke für die antwort, das klärt schon bischen was auf.

sichtverbindung sollte eigentlich herschen, ich war schon länger nicht mehr vor ort und kann mich nur mehr spärlich daran erinnern. ich kann mich auch an keine usw. bäume erinnern.

das mit den 2 linuxrechnern klingt nett, aber kriegt man das nicht nur mit 2 routern alleine auch hin? das mit den rechnern ist wie immer eine kosten bzw. eher eine platzfrage. Einen router kann man bald mal an ein Fenster platzieren. Ich weiss die Rechner müssen nichts können, aber ich will mit so wenig Aufwand wie möglich das bestmögliche herausholen. Ich will da nicht anfangen 2 linux zu installieren ein vpn hochziehen usw. Auch wenn es mit Abstand die beste Lösung wäre, bzw. ich mich damit gerne beschäftigen würde. Aber das ist für mich Zeit und Aufwandtechnisch während der Arbeitszeit leider nicht drinnen  :Sad: 

Privat würde das schon wieder anders aussehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

Naja,

das Problem ist, die normalen Router sind relativ dumm. 

Die können nur zwischen einem Netzwerk und dem "Internet" routen. Dabei sind die meisten auch auf die DSL-Einwahl beschränkt.

Was sich dann als Lösung anbieten würde wäre LinkSys Router mit OpenWRT:

Du installierst auf beiden Routern OpenWRT. Dann hast du ein Linux auf dem Router laufen und kannst per ssh darauf arbeiten. Dann kannst du differenzierte Routing-regeln erstellen und auch OpenVPN installieren. Somit hättest du beides in einem. 

Mit der normalen Firmware wirst du sicherlich nicht besonders glücklich auch wenn es wahrscheinlich machbar ist (je nachdem was man alles haben will)

----------

## toskala

also:

das thema standortvernetzung ist gar nicht so schlimm wie immer alle glauben. wenn du keine grundstücke dritter überbrücken musst, dann darfst du sehr wohl ein patchkabel verlegen. sieht halt hässlich aus, es sei denn du führst es sauber an der wand entlang,  aber dann wirds länger als 100 meter und du brauchst eine aktive komponente die das signal wieder aufnimmt und verstärkt.

wlan bietet sich hierbei an. alles bis zu einer sendeleistung von 100mW und 20dbi kannst du ohne weitere lizenzen verwenden. besteht eine sichtlinie bietet es sich an, eine richtantenennen konstruktion zu verwenden.  als tauglich hat sich für solche scherze erwiesen, http://home.tiscali.de/frappl/wlan/rpsma.html eine richtantenne von dem freundlichen herrn da zu kaufen (funktionieren bei mir sehr gut). ich verwende zwei netgear wg302 aps die kriegen mit neuen antennen eine strecke von knapp 80 meter ohne weiteres  hin (freie sichtlinie vorrausgesetzt!).

für ausleuchtungen über 100mW brauchst du in der tat genehmigungen, aber da du keine APs willst die mit 1000mW strahlen und größere gelände mit netz beglücken wollen interessiert dich das wirklich alles erstmal nicht  :Smile: .

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## think4urs11

Schlagt mich nicht, aber soweit ich weiß sollte man es trotzdem anmelden - jedenfalls dann wenn öffentliches Gelände damit überbrückt wird (Straße) und das ganze nicht für rein private Zwecke genutzt wird, damit fällt man relativ schnell unters TKG.

siehe z.B. http://www.wlan-skynet.de/docs/rechtliches/meldepflicht.shtml

sowie

 *c't Magazin, Heft 13/2004, Rechte und Pflichten in Wireless-Netzen wrote:*   

> Derjenige, der Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für Dritte erbringt und dabei gewerblich, also mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht handelt, unterliegt darüber hinaus der Anzeigepflicht gegenüber der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP)....
> 
> Nach § 6 TKG sind auch solche Angebote zur Meldung bei der RegTP verpflichtet, bei denen die Funkzelle über die Grenzen des eigenen Grundstücks herausreicht....

 

----------

## schmutzfinger

wieviel Geld steht denn zur Verfügung?

http://www.lightpointe.com/home.cfm

----------

## toskala

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Schlagt mich nicht, aber soweit ich weiß sollte man es trotzdem anmelden - jedenfalls dann wenn öffentliches Gelände damit überbrückt wird (Straße) und das ganze nicht für rein private Zwecke genutzt wird, damit fällt man relativ schnell unters TKG.
> 
> 

 

ja, das ist korrekt, aber privat ist hierbei nicht definiert im sinne einer nicht-gewerblichen nutzung sondern im sinne eines nicht der öffentlichkeit zugänglichen netzes. sprich: ein netz, welches eine geschlossene nutzergruppe verbindet unterliegt auch beim überqueren öffentlichen raumes keinerlei meldepflicht innerhalb meiner oben genannten parameter.

----------

## think4urs11

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ja, das ist korrekt, aber privat ist hierbei nicht definiert im sinne einer nicht-gewerblichen nutzung sondern im sinne eines nicht der öffentlichkeit zugänglichen netzes. sprich: ein netz, welches eine geschlossene nutzergruppe verbindet unterliegt auch beim überqueren öffentlichen raumes keinerlei meldepflicht innerhalb meiner oben genannten parameter.

 

Einverstanden  :Smile:   *Quote:*   

> Meldepflichtig sind nur Anbieter öffentlicher Telekommunikationsnetze und Anbieter gewerblicher Telekommunikationsdienste für die Öffentlichkeit. Gewerblich in diesem Sinne ist hier die Tätigkeit die zumindestens mit der Absicht der Kostendeckung der Öffentlichkeit angeboten wird. Öffentlichkeit ist jeder unbestimmte Personenkreis.

 

Man könnte jetzt einwenden (als Techniker): bei Einsatz von 'WEP only' ist der Personenkreis unbestimmt, da - technisch betrachtet - kein 'besonders gesicherter Zugang' vorliegt und man sollte etwas wie OpenVPN (natürlich anhand anarchos klasse HowTo) nutzen; aber das rechtlich einwandfrei zu klären ist Job der Damen und Herren vom Meeresgrund aka Anwälten.

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

ich habe für die Firma vor kurzem auch mehrere W-LAN Strecken in Betrieb genommen. Um genau zu sein habe ich 4 AP genommen und habe einen als AP defieniert und die restlichen als Wireless Client die sich am AP anmelden.

Als Antennen habe ich am AP eine Rundstrahlantenne genommen und für die Wireless Client jewils 2 Bi-Quads und eine Yagi Antenne(wegen der Entfernung). 

Die rechtlichen Bestimmung stimmen von Toskala. Genau das habe ich auch von der Stadt erzählt gekriegt (Die Vernetzung waren mehrere Schulen)

Als Antennen sind die im oben genannten Link benutzt worden. War eher Zufall. Der Chef ist über die Antennen gestolpert und hat uns gefragt ob wir die nicht nehmen wollen? "Die sind doch viel billiger!" Wir haben dann zwei Muster bestellt und waren überrascht wie einfach diese aufgebaut sind. (und trotzdem gute Werte hatten)

Ums kurz zu machen: Wollte nur Sagen das eine W-LAN Vernetzung in meinen Augen die eleganteste Lösung ist. 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Bloody_Viking

@Think4UrS11

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Man könnte jetzt einwenden (als Techniker): bei Einsatz von 'WEP only' ist der Personenkreis unbestimmt, da - technisch betrachtet - kein 'besonders gesicherter Zugang' vorliegt und man sollte etwas wie OpenVPN (natürlich anhand anarchos klasse HowTo) nutzen; aber das rechtlich einwandfrei zu klären ist Job der Damen und Herren vom Meeresgrund aka Anwälten.
> 
> 

 

Das "könnte" man so sehen. Aber, Wenn dem so wäre müßten auch Bildschirme etc. angemeldet werden da diese auch eine Strahlung aufweisen die mit speziellen Geräten auch ausgewertet werden können. Und die ganzen AP in Hochhäusern die mehrere öffentliche Plätze überqueren und sich gerade nur so anbieten mit ihnen zu arbeiten.  :Wink: 

Ich denke eine VPN Verschlüsselung dürfte sogar im genannten GAU vor Gericht völlig langen. (obwohl ich mir den GAU kaum vorstellen kann.)

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## bll0

<Unwissend>

       Wäre es nicht auch möglich das ganze durchs normale Internet zu tunneln? 

       Sagen wir man nimmt zwei Flatrates mit 3-6 Mbit und nem guten Upload und

       baust das VPN dann dadurch auf. Wäre das nicht auch theoretisch möglich? 

       Bin mir halt aufgrund nicht-wissens gar sehr unsicher.

</Unwissend>

----------

## Marc-Tell

Hallo,

Mir fallen spontan nur 5 Lösungen ein.

1. RAS-Verbindung (Netzwerk über Telefonleitung)... kann kostenlos (es werden aber zwei Modems gebraucht) sein, wenn beide Firmen beim gleichen Telefonanbieter ist und dessen Kunden umsonst untereinander telefonieren können. z.B. bei Hansenet.

   Nachteil: sehr langsam 

2. Netzwerk übers Internet tunneln (VPN). Dazu werden zwei Router benötigt die soetwas unterstützen. Eine Flatrate wird ebenfalls benötigt, um die Kosten nicht hochzutreiben.

   Nachteil: Flatrates (DSL) mit hohem Up und Download (SDSL) sind teuerer als ADSL 

                 Verbindungen

3. Netzwerkkabel... hier kommt NUR ein LWL-Kabel in Betracht, da nur so Potentialunterschiede zwischen den Gebäuden keine Rolle spielen -> teure Hardwareschäden können sonst die Folge sein. Wer hier normale Kupferkabel vorschlägt hat einen Satz heiße Ohren verdient.

   Nachteil: Das Verlegen eines solchen LWL-Kabels ist wohl nicht ganz so billig.... hat 

                 aber die Option 1Gbit oder schneller zu sein. 

4. Wlan über zwei Access-Points und Richtfunk-Antennen. Die Access-Points sollten unbedingt Verschlüsselung unterstützen. Habe gute Erfahrung mit: www.lancom-systems.de gemacht.

   Nachteil: möglichst Sichtverbindung, keine realen 54Mbit möglich (zu viel Protokoll-Krams,

                 die die Verbindung real langsamer machen).

5. Optische Verbindung z.B. PAL-Systeme. Hier wird auf beiden Seiten ein Sender/Empfänger aufgestellt. Siehe z.B. OpticalAccess. Es gibt unterschiedliche Geräte mit verschiedenen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten bzw. Entfernungen.

  Nachteil: Sichtverbindung, nicht ganz billig.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Marc-Tell

----------

## toskala

ich würde es halt in erster linie davon abhängig machen wo sich das geographisch befindet. wenn es eine sichtlinie gibt (das ist auch wichtig bei einem wlan) und es keine fiesen wetter-einflüsse gibt (heftiger schnee im winter, ständig pinkel-regen, kein nebel) usw. und keine gemeinen bäume, büsche, oder ähnliches in naher zukunft hier ihr laubdach aufschlagen, dann wird ein wlan wohl die kostengünstigste und performanteste lösung sein. die antennen kosten ja nun wirklich kaum geld.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <Unwissend>
> 
> Wäre es nicht auch möglich das ganze durchs normale Internet zu tunneln?
> ...

 

naja, die sache mit dem tunneln ist softwareseitig eigentlich eine kluge idee, du machst wenn du eine wlan-strecke nimmst im grunde ja nichts anderes. allerdings stellt sich bei der momentanen breitband/isp situation das problem der bandbreite. wenn du zwar 5mbit downstream bei einer adsl leitung hast, aber nur 384kbit upstream (so wie hier in HH hansenet) dann hat man wenig freude sobald mal eine größere datei von a nach b wandern muss.

sdsl/standleistungen leitungen übertreffen (wie mein vorposter auch schon sagte) dummerweise eben die anschaffungs und instandhaltungskosten einer wlan lösung bei weitem.

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## the-pugnacity

ansonsten guck dir mal m0n0.ch/wall an. kann auf nem normalen pc laufen oder auch auf ner wrap box, quasi im handlichen format und unterstüzt auch vpn und ist easy zu bedienen.

----------

